# Riesen Raupe



## bodo61 (5. Aug. 2009)

Ho,
hab gerade im Garten diese Raupe gefunden.
Ist ungefähr 6cm groß und wehrt sich mächtig.
Hab mich nicht getraut das Tier in die Hand zu nehmen.

Weiß jemand was das für ein Tier wird?


----------



## Pit13 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

Hallo Bodo,

für mich ist das eine nackt Schnecke.

MfG.

Pit


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

Hi Bodo

das sollte die Raupe eines Schwärmers sein.
Schade,dass man den Kopf nicht erkennt.
"Augen" links und rechts ?
dann __ Weinschwärmer oder __ Taubenschwänzchen

oder gugg mal hier : http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/


----------



## bodo61 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

Jo, 
an eine Raupe des __ Taubenschwänzchen dachte ich auch sofort, aber die sind wesentlich bunter. Diese hier war ja so blaßgrün. Vielleicht aber auch noch im Jugendstadium.
Die Taubenschwänzchen sollen ja schon in Süddeutschland rumfliegen, hier im Harz hab allerdings noch keine gesehen.

Hab gerade nochmal gegoogelt, das wird definitiv ein Taubenschwänzchen. Supi!!!

Aber, dann muß ja schon mal ein Tier hiergewesen sein. Vielleicht habe ich ja bald eine Familie im Garten.
Das erste mal hab ich diesen __ Schwärmer am Gardasee gesehen. Dachte im ersten Moment, oh ein Kolibrie. Das gleiche Flugverhalten und etwa genausogroß.
Na mal schauen, ob ich das oder die fertigen Tierchen dann nochmal hier sehe.


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

Servus Bodo

Bei uns im südlichen Niederösterreich ist sowohl das __ Taubenschwänzchen als auch der __ Hummelschwärmer schon unterwegs 

Und ich denke Eugen hat mit seiner Bestimmung recht


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

und bei uns auch noch der __ Weinschwärmer.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

Ob __ Taubenschwänzchen, __ Hummelschwärmer oder __ Weinschwärmer.

Einfach Wunderschön


----------



## MichaelHX (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

Hallo Bodo,

so etwas hatte ich vor Jahren auch.

Riesengross. :shock

Fingerdick und ca. 8cm lang.

Das ist ein Ligusterschwärmer. Deiner sieht genau so aus.
Ich schätze mal der wird noch seine Aussenhülle verlieren.

Hatte unser Kater angeschleppt. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*



MichaelHX schrieb:


> Deiner sieht genau so aus.



Na - das find ich aber überhaupt nicht - das Einzige, was die beiden verbindet, ist die Größe...

Bodos Raupe ähnelt doch wohl eher dem __ Taubenschwänzchen. Schon die Farbe vom Hörnchen und die Ralleystreifen passen nicht.


----------



## bodo61 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*

Cool,

"Bodos Raupe".

Hoffentlich sehe ich das Endprodukt auch bei mir im Garten. Wenn sie zum Nachbarn fliegt, gibts richtig Zoff.


----------



## MichaelHX (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Raupe*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Na - das find ich aber überhaupt nicht - das Einzige, was die beiden verbindet, ist die Größe...
> 
> Bodos Raupe ähnelt doch wohl eher dem __ Taubenschwänzchen. Schon die Farbe vom Hörnchen und die Ralleystreifen passen nicht.



Ich dachte der verliert noch die Aussenhülle. Ansonsten vom Körperbau doch
sehr identisch.

Übrigens, wo die Hörner sind, ist hinten. Ich habe also das falsche Ende
fotografiert. 

So eine Raupe habe ich in den 20 Jahren in unserem Garten auch nur einmal gesehen. Muss also relativ selten sein.

Gruß

Michael


----------

